# pH



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey so i'm starting to get a little confused about something. I have a 72 gallon tank that i was hoping to use for a pair of blue german rams. My LFS and some research has told me that they like a low pH (around 6). However, through other sites, i have seen people say that fish can live in a different pH than what they usually live in and that as long as the pH is between 5.5 and 8.5 they will be fine. I ask this cause my current pH in the tank is about 7.6 and i was trying to lower it using Mopani wood (recommended by my LFS) but the pH hasn't changed. Can someone help me with my problem. Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to know hardness when adjusting pH. Likely you have minerals in your water than resist pH change. When the 'buffering capacity' of the water is used up, however, your ph could fall quite suddenly. 

Your choices are acclimate the fish to your tank's pH, dilute your water with low hardness water such as RO, DI, or rainwater, or force the pH down with chemicals (Seachem's acid regulator, tetra's blackwater extract).


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know the water is soft... i share the same water supply as my LFS


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the water is soft and you don't have any limestone rocks or other pH raisers in there, pH should drift down over time (weeks or months). Be a bit patient. You could also put a little bag of peat in the filter.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok thanks... i'm not the best at being patient when it comes to this  but i'll try my best! haha


----------

